# bestehende Applikation auch als Applet lauffähig zu machen



## Froop (29. Jan 2008)

Hi Zusammen,

ich habe eine recht umfangreiche GUI als Applikation erstellt und möchte diese nun auch wahlweise als Applet starten können. 
Von L-ectron-X habe ich das Beispiel zu einer Appletcation gelesen. Dort gibt es nun eine Frame und eine Applet Klasse. Meine bestehende JFrame Klasse steuert nun den Zugriff auf sehr viele Dialoge, die auch wiederum Zugriff aus diese Klasse haben. 
Gibt es denn eine elegante Lösung um in einer Startklasse beide Varianten zu implementieren?

Web Start ist für mich nicht die Alternative zum Applet, da ich Web Start auch noch parallel unterstützen möchte.

Danke schon einmal,
Froop


----------



## Angel4585 (29. Jan 2008)

Ich mach das immer so:

Ich hab ein JPanel wo meine "Startmaske" drauf ist.
Dieses StartPanel kann ich dann in NetBeans auf ein JApplet und auf ein JFrame schieben. So hab ich eine Anwendung ganz schnell als Applet und "normal"


----------



## Froop (29. Jan 2008)

Da scheint NetBeans vieles automatisch zu machen. Ich verwende Eclipse. Kannst du mir die Klasse mal zeigen?

Danke Froop


----------



## Angel4585 (29. Jan 2008)

Hab mal drei neue Klasen erstellt weil ich mein Projekt nicht hier hab:

Das Panel:

```
/*
 * StartPanel.java
 *
 * Created on 29. Januar 2008, 14:22
 */

package cs_test;

/**
 *
 * @author  M.Weber
 */
public class StartPanel extends javax.swing.JPanel {
    
    /** Creates new form StartPanel */
    public StartPanel() {
        initComponents();
    }
    
    /** This method is called from within the constructor to
     * initialize the form.
     * WARNING: Do NOT modify this code. The content of this method is
     * always regenerated by the Form Editor.
     */
    // <editor-fold defaultstate="collapsed" desc="Generated Code">
    private void initComponents() {

        jTabbedPane1 = new javax.swing.JTabbedPane();

        javax.swing.GroupLayout layout = new javax.swing.GroupLayout(this);
        this.setLayout(layout);
        layout.setHorizontalGroup(
            layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addComponent(jTabbedPane1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, 400, Short.MAX_VALUE)
        );
        layout.setVerticalGroup(
            layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addComponent(jTabbedPane1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.TRAILING, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, 300, Short.MAX_VALUE)
        );
    }// </editor-fold>
    
    
    // Variables declaration - do not modify
    private javax.swing.JTabbedPane jTabbedPane1;
    // End of variables declaration
    
}
```

Frame mit Panel:

```
/*
 * StartFrame.java
 *
 * Created on 29. Januar 2008, 14:22
 */

package cs_test;

/**
 *
 * @author  M.Weber
 */
public class StartFrame extends javax.swing.JFrame {
    
    /** Creates new form StartFrame */
    public StartFrame() {
        initComponents();
    }
    
    /** This method is called from within the constructor to
     * initialize the form.
     * WARNING: Do NOT modify this code. The content of this method is
     * always regenerated by the Form Editor.
     */
    // <editor-fold defaultstate="collapsed" desc="Generated Code">
    private void initComponents() {

        startPanel1 = new cs_test.StartPanel();

        setDefaultCloseOperation(javax.swing.WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);

        javax.swing.GroupLayout layout = new javax.swing.GroupLayout(getContentPane());
        getContentPane().setLayout(layout);
        layout.setHorizontalGroup(
            layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addComponent(startPanel1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.TRAILING, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, 410, Short.MAX_VALUE)
        );
        layout.setVerticalGroup(
            layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addComponent(startPanel1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.TRAILING, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, 311, Short.MAX_VALUE)
        );

        pack();
    }// </editor-fold>
    
    /**
     * @param args the command line arguments
     */
    public static void main(String args[]) {
        java.awt.EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
            public void run() {
                new StartFrame().setVisible(true);
            }
        });
    }
    
    // Variables declaration - do not modify
    private cs_test.StartPanel startPanel1;
    // End of variables declaration
    
}
```

Das Applet mit Panel drauf:

```
/*
 * StartApplet.java
 *
 * Created on 29. Januar 2008, 14:22
 */

package cs_test;

/**
 *
 * @author  M.Weber
 */
public class StartApplet extends javax.swing.JApplet {
    
    /** Initializes the applet StartApplet */
    public void init() {
        try {
            java.awt.EventQueue.invokeAndWait(new Runnable() {
                public void run() {
                    initComponents();
                }
            });
        } catch (Exception ex) {
            ex.printStackTrace();
        }
    }
    
    /** This method is called from within the init() method to
     * initialize the form.
     * WARNING: Do NOT modify this code. The content of this method is
     * always regenerated by the Form Editor.
     */
    // <editor-fold defaultstate="collapsed" desc="Generated Code">
    private void initComponents() {

        startPanel1 = new cs_test.StartPanel();

        javax.swing.GroupLayout layout = new javax.swing.GroupLayout(getContentPane());
        getContentPane().setLayout(layout);
        layout.setHorizontalGroup(
            layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addComponent(startPanel1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.TRAILING, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, 410, Short.MAX_VALUE)
        );
        layout.setVerticalGroup(
            layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addComponent(startPanel1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.TRAILING, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, 311, Short.MAX_VALUE)
        );
    }// </editor-fold>
    
    
    // Variables declaration - do not modify
    private cs_test.StartPanel startPanel1;
    // End of variables declaration
    
}
```


----------



## Froop (30. Jan 2008)

Danke für deine Antwort Angel4585, leider ist es nicht ganz das was ich gesucht habe. Ich möchte gerne beide Varianten (Applet und Applikation) in einer Klasse integriert haben.
Wenn jemand weiß, dass es so nicht geht, wäre das auch schon hilfreich.


----------



## Angel4585 (30. Jan 2008)

ach du möchtest die selbe class Datei einmal als Anwendung und einmal als Applet aufrufen können?


----------



## Froop (30. Jan 2008)

Genau das!


----------



## Angel4585 (30. Jan 2008)

schonmal versucht ein JApplet anzulegen und diesem einfach ne main() Methode zu geben?

EDIT: War glaub ne Schnapsidee, das geht nich  :lol:


----------



## Froop (30. Jan 2008)

Da bin ich gerade dabei.
Das Applet wird schon angezeigt nur bei der Applikation wird noch nichts angezeigt und es kommt keine Fehlermeldung. Ich bereite noch etwas Code vor, den stelle ich dann rein.


----------



## Froop (30. Jan 2008)

Ich habe jetzt eine Lösung gefunden für eine Appletcation in einer Klasse. Ich kann das Progrämmchen als Applet und Applikation starten.
Bisher sehe ich kein größeres Problem, welches dadurch auftreten könnte.

Hier das Beispiel:

```
import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import javax.swing.JApplet;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.JFrame;

//
//public class Test extends JFrame
public class Test extends JApplet
{
    static 	Test 	test;
    static	JFrame 	frame;
    
	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;

	private static JPanel jContentPane 	= null;

	
    public void init()
    {
        System.out.println ("Init()");
        
		this.setSize(300, 200);
		this.setContentPane(getJContentPane());
    }
    public void start()
    {
        System.out.println ("Start()");
    }
    public void stop ()
    {
       System.out.println ("Stop()");
    }
    public void destroy ()
    {
       System.out.println ("Destroy()");
    }
	
    
	private void init_application()
	{
		this.setSize(300, 200);
		this.setContentPane(getJContentPane());
		frame.setTitle("JFrame: Application");
	}

	private static JPanel getJContentPane() 
	{
		if (jContentPane == null) 
		{
			jContentPane = new JPanel();
			jContentPane.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
		}
		return jContentPane;
	}

	
	public static void main(String[] args) 
	{
	      frame	= new JFrame("Application");

	      test 	= new Test();


	      test.init_application();

	      frame.setSize (300, 200);
	      frame.setVisible (true);

	}
}
```
[/list]


----------

